# Nausea?



## Albino Rhino (Sep 14, 2009)

:um


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Yes constantly, yeah it's not mentioned that much on here I noticed. Because for me it's the thing that made me realise how bad it is and people would say oh you're probably just stressed but if it's from stress getting ill from stress that's not right. Feeling nauseous constantly and even vomitting, it's got to a point where I'm not actually being sick every day except if it's especially stressful. In a way it is in your head though it's like mind over matter, if you can manage the stress you can manage the nausea. Sometimes when I think oh my god I'm really nervous I start to feel sick when I didn't before. Other than that I really don't know.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Everyday. And its getting worse.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes. I retch a lot in the morning until I finish breakfast but also occasionally throughout the day. I had an endoscopy a few months ago and was diagnosed with mild gastritis and upper esophageal sphincter motility disorder, where the muscles in the esophagus stays contracted(it was awful when the doctor tried to shove the camera through the sphincter) He thinks anxiety could be the cause, which isn't surprising. I was prescribed some meds, but I can't take them anymore because with Xanax it makes me too drowsy to stay awake.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have recently developed this issue. The last couple months now, I usually feel nauseous when I wake up. It sometimes takes me ten minutes to brush my teeth because I gag so much. I've even had to resort to bringing my toothbrush to work and brushing my teeth as soon as I get there, once my nerves have settled. Or I'll be sitting in the kitchen trying to eat and I'll start gagging and feeling nauseous. It's like I'm so anxious that I'm contracting some throat muscles or something, causing me to be on the verge of gagging/being sick. However, this mostly goes away once I reach school/work. Not sure what to do about it, but I'm thinking of asking the doctor for some medication to relieve my anxiety, which will hopefully relieve this symptom.


----------



## Hiker (Jan 25, 2009)

*Nausea*

Yes, nausea is my main symptom as well. I have dealt with anxiety related nausea for 10 years now and have managed to cope with it somewhat. I have been tested for gastrointestinal problems so I know that there is nothing physically wrong. The only way that I used to be able to relieve my nausea was by actually vomiting, but I have not done this for a few years now. Like others have mentioned, the nausea is worse in the morning or when I am anticipating an event or occasion that I am not looking forward to. One thing that I have found which helps quite a bit is chewing on a stick of gum (mint flavored gum is most effective for me). Chewing the gum helps keep my mind off of the thing that is causing my anxiety and also seems to settle my stomach. Also, eating a light breakfast seems to help.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh man. I thought I had it bad enough. I mostly feel nauseated when stressed, or when I talk too much(for some reason it makes the throat feel uncomfortable), naturally I can't talk when nauseated.

Sometimes I wish I had some other reaction to fear/stress in place of this. This one is as embarrassing as hell when outdoors.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, I have this if I have to do something social throughout the day. I find it almost impossible to eat breakfast, but I have to force it down because I'm a diabetic and I retch constantly.
I've had this since my mid-teens. It was worst of all when I was at school.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Always, all the time, particularly in stressful or anxiety conducing situations.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I've heard that about ginger too but for me it actually makes me nausseous. I maybe just don't like it I guess lol. I don't know if you have alot of caffeine? I'm now avoiding caffeine I'm ok with a little but I have one cup of coffee and I feel really ill, it unsettles my stomach. I don't know if it's your thing at all but meditation and breathing excercises help me calm my nerves a little. And maybe you should give yourself things to do to focus on since you said you have no distractions. Have you seen a doctor? I remember going to the doctor a few times saying I felt sick all the time and got blood tests and all the rest of it and of course I was fine. I just figured out on my own it's from anxiety. So now I'm seeing a doctor about anxiety. I don't know if there's any medication to combat nausea?


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I feel nauseous a lot. I've actually vomited several times, but fortunately not recently *knock on wood*. It doesn't help that I suffer from extreme emetophobia.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

yep, got that problem
it was what I have heard termed as "nervous stomach". something about when you are stressed, your stomach produces more acid (I wouldn't quote me on that, I'm no Doctor...only in my head lol), it can lead to ulcers
I was put on anti-ulcer medication...it was basically just really strong Zantac
it did help, now I mainly just take them medication on days when I am pretty sure I will end up with stomach problems because of nerves and whatnot


----------



## FSRJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I get this too, mostly when about to eat, or already eating at pubs and restaurants.. I tend to avoid these situations which is really holding me back =\. I also get it before an event such as a night out and before and during certain taxi rides because I know I can't escape and therefore fear nausea, which i think actually brings it on.

Lately I've been self medicating with travel sickness pills, whether placebo or not these seem to work to reduce nausea (i guess thats what they're designed for). Even though I know self medication is wrong and I should see someone I'm still pretty tempted to try traveleeze, they apparently work for 24hours per tablet to reduce nausea and motion sickness, whether they'd work for anxiety induced nausea however I have no idea..


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Albino Rhino said:


> Mine is definitely worse at social events and especially eating out places. I tend to feel like i can't swallow and I'm forcing food down which as someone had already stated is quite embarrassing. I end up feeling like people are staring which makes my anxiety worse
> 
> I've contemplated Yoga for breathing and as a distraction but I don't know many people out here since i moved to here from England and summing up enough courage to go alone and not have a full on attack is quite difficult. It feels like i can't solve my nausea for the sake of an anxiety attack and i can't solve my anxiety for the sake of my nausea


It may sound like it's going against beating SA but maybe get a dvd? I know what you mean about eating when I was working I was sat in the staff room trying to force myself to eat and it's embarassing especially when someone goes "stop playing with your food, you have to eat!" he got away with it because he was funny about it and he's a nice guy but it's undignifying to not be able to eat!! with everyone listening. Anyway I'm sorry I wish I could help more. Do the motion sickness remedies help? I never thought of that.


----------



## Rennie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just mentioned in another thread but nausea is my main symptom. I have never actually been sick though, and i know that i won't be. The worst thing is, is trying not to retch infront of anyone.

Makes some social situations very hard.


----------



## Rennie (Sep 20, 2009)

Albino Rhino said:


> I know exactly how you feel
> 
> Sometimes i can get myself to the point where i am actually starving and do want to eat even if i feel this way and it's such a peculiar feeling where your tummy is saying yes but the gagging and your throat are saying no


Yep.

Although i only get this in social situations, if for example i was at home all day i would get hungry and eat alot of food as usual.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

The thing is if you starve yourself because of nausea, the hunger gets to a point where that in itsself makes you nauseous. That's when you get the retching feeling along with the hunger. This frustrates me so much because you know to combat it you should eat but you still can't bring yourself to.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had it for 17 years. It's really annoying when I have to eat with people. That's why I always avoid it.

But I can also get nauseous if I'm stressed or have too much anxiety.


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE (May 21, 2013)

Couldn't eat solid food for 3 weeks just thinking of it made me nauseated. All because my anxiety was acting up, still can't eat some foods but it is day-to-day


----------

